# Radiohead



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

My thread for Radiohead discussion, news, and haters to hate.

Anyway, favorite albums in order...go.

Kid A
The Bends
Hail to the Thief
Ok Computer
In Rainbows
King of Limbs
Amnesiac
Pablo Honey

I never listen to Pablo Honey, rarely listen to Amnesiac, and I'm only just now starting to get into King of Limbs, it's a really good album but I don't think I can ever get it passed In Rainbows.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

hmm never listened to a whole album but i like karma police


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I think in order from best to least good:
> 
> Kid A
> Hail to the Thief
> ...


My ranking:

Amnesiac > Hail to the Thief > Ok Computer > In Rainbows > Kid A = The Bends > Pablo Honey

I only listened to King of Limbs like once or twice and I don't really remember much of it so place it where you will. To be honest I don't really get all the hype with Kid A, it's not that revolutionary - in fact the first time I heard Blur's 13 I thought, omg THIS is the original Kid A, except way more accessible. It's weird I like Amnesiac a lot though, and it's basically like an album of leftovers from the Kid A recording sessions. You should give it more listens. "Knives Out" and "Life in a Glasshouse" are really really good tracks.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

ok computer, in rainbows, hail to the thief > the rest

I guess Kid A just completely goes over my head.


----------



## moveyourfeet (Nov 9, 2013)

The Bends is my fave.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I've listened to Amnesiac plenty over the years, I don't dislike it it's got some awesome songs, they just have so much other music, not to mention Thom Yorke's solo stuff and Atoms for Peace

And yeah Kid A seems to be the big divider of fans, I honestly don't get how people's minds aren't blown by it, I just much prefer Radiohead when they sound dark and electronic, and the other songs on there like "Motion Picture Soundtrack" and "How to Disappear Completely" are just mesmerizing.


----------



## MRBR (Nov 4, 2013)

Not a mega fan, but I will say The Bends and Ok Computer are two of my fave albums. All the through, they're pretty awesome. Exit Music (For a Film) is one of the best songs ever.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

OK Computer > Kid A + The Bends > In Rainbows > Amnesiac 


My order. :boogie


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

The Bends for sure!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

1. OK Computer
2. The Bends
3. Kid A
4. In Rainbows
5. Amnesiac
6. Hail To The Theif
7. Pablo Honey
8. The King Of Limbs

OK Computer is the closest thing to a pefect album I have ever heard. It's a masterpiece! 

The Bends is also incredible (Street Spirit, Just, My Iron Lung, Black Star, High and Dry, Fake Plastic Trees, all amazing). 

Kid A and In rainbows are just about even to me, I give the slightest edge to Kid A because of "How To Dissapear Completely" because that song just owns me. 

Amnesiac is hit or miss, some amazing songs (You And Whose Army?, Knives Out, Pyramid Song) and some blah ones. 

Hail To The Thief is even more hit or miss for me.

Pablo Honey gets a bad rap, some really solid songs, but obviously not at the same level as their later stuff.

Only just now warming up to TKOL after hating it at first. Codex is a very very good song, and I dig a couple of others too, but I still like it the least.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Kid A & OK Computer are my favorites, in that order. 


"How to Disappear Completely" is my love forever.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Kid A & OK Computer are my favorites, in that order.
> 
> "How to Disappear Completely" is my love forever.


I can't express in words how amazing I think that song is.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Thedood said:


> I can't express in words how amazing I think that song is.


Agreed. The first time I heard it I was like, stop everything.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

had to.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I've been a Radiohead fan since The Bends came out in 1995. I finally got to see them in 2008 when they were doing their In Rainbows tour. They were awesome. From most favorite to least favorite...

OK Computer
The Bends
In Rainbows
Kid A
Hail to the Thief
Amnesiac
The King of Limbs
Pablo Honey


For me there's a pretty big drop off between The King of Limbs and Pablo Honey which is by far their worst album imo.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

jtb3485 said:


> I've been a Radiohead fan since The Bends came out in 1995. I finally got to see them in 2008 when they were doing their In Rainbows tour. They were awesome. From most favorite to least favorite...
> 
> OK Computer
> The Bends
> ...


I saw them for the first time on that tour too back in 2008. It was an incredible set, but they didn't do "Paranoid Android" 

Your order is very similar to mine. Nice! On Pablo Honey they admittedly were just trying to mix in with other alt rock bands at the time, I still like it though.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok Computer. The Tourist is a very good song. PA is good, but has been played to death :/

That said, Yorke is (in my view) a bad case of someone who tries to battle depression by being famous. It never works that way. Although both him and the lead guitarist are good musicians (very good by modern standards in 'pop music'), they both appear to be quite problematic people who are prone to influence others negatively as well. 
I still think they were the best band of recent decades, but overall not that great art when compared to classic art (in music, or elsewhere).

As for Pablo, it had one song in it which people cared about (i remember the time in MTV). It was a powerful song, obviously, and gloomier than the other alt songs around. Very miserable, though. I remember being interested in it at the time, cause i was in a horrible state of depression.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't really listen to bands by album, I just look for songs I like from them. I think I've liked the majority of Radiohead songs I've listened to though, really good band!


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

I've only listened to the first four albums, and I would rank them like this, from worst to best:

4. Kid A
3. OK Computer
2. Pablo Honey
1. The Bends


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I dislike the Bends too, although from a single of that album you can find two good songs which are not in the album itself (Trickster and the following: )






Which starts in an excellent way, but after a while it becomes less good, and not that good by the end :/


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

1. Kid A
2. In Rainbows
3. OK Computer
4. The Bends
5. Pablo Honey or Amnesiac

I really liked thedood's review. I really like KA, IR, OK and The Bends (all are masterpieces) but the rest are hits and misses with PH being more of a hit than what most people consider.

I can't get into _Limbs_ and _Thief_ for some reason. _Limbs_ to me sounded like a poor version of Yorke's solo effort, Eraser(which wasn't that good to begin with).

I had to listen to "I Might Be Wrong Live" EP to really enjoy Amnesiac.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I recall only one thing about amnesiac (  ), the song with the rat in the video.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> had to.





missamanda said:


> Agreed. The first time I heard it I was like, stop everything.


I love both of you, that's my all time favorite Radiohead song. So good.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Im a huge RH fan but never settle on which album is my fave. Usually I will listen to a album based on my mood. My top 3 in no order are OK Computer, The Bends and Kid A.



foe said:


> I can't get into _Limbs_ and _Thief_ for some reason. _Limbs_ to me sounded like a poor version of Yorke's solo effort, Eraser(which wasn't that good to begin with).


Same here, 2nd half of Limbs is great but the rest I don't really rate. Hail to the Thief I never really liked, seems to be more a collection of random songs/b-sides they put together for a album.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

crimeclub said:


> I love both of you, that's my all time favorite Radiohead song. So good.


I remember reading a interview where Yorke said that was his fave song he ever written or something like that lol.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Reckoner7 said:


> I remember reading a interview where Yorke said that was his fave song he ever written or something like that lol.


He said "It's the most beautiful thing we ever did" when asked what single moment he'd like to be most remembered for.

The song means so much to me, I know this thread is supposed to be about favorite Radiohead albums, and not songs.. but like I said before, I can't really express in words what this song means to me, I've been staring at this screen for 15 minutes trying to come up with a way I could express it, and I just can't. That song.. it's just me..


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I've only recently started listening to Radiohead and have only listened to the Bends so far. Good album, looking to buy OK Computer next.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

OK Computer 
Kid A
The Bends

In that order,all masterpieces. The rest range from good to very good,I like Pablo Honey better than most people...


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Thedood said:


> He said "It's the most beautiful thing we ever did" when asked what single moment he'd like to be most remembered for.
> 
> The song means so much to me, I know this thread is supposed to be about favorite Radiohead albums, and not songs.. but like I said before, I can't really express in words what this song means to me, I've been staring at this screen for 15 minutes trying to come up with a way I could express it, and I just can't. That song.. it's just me..


Yeah that sounds about right lol.

I have a few songs that are 'special' to me, moreso cos they remind me of certain times in my life, good and bad.


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Salvador Dali said:


> I've only recently started listening to Radiohead and have only listened to the Bends so far. Good album, looking to buy OK Computer next.


I was initially dissapointed with OKC cos was expecting it to be more guitar driven like The Bends . Needed only a fews more listens to fall in love with it though.


----------



## badgerparty (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok Computer
In Rainbows
Kid A
The Bends
Hail to the Thief
King of Limbs
Amnesiac
Pablo Honey

PB is their worst, but I still don't think it's terrible, bar the odd clanger. I remember a friend saying to me when Kid A came out that he was convinced it was a joke and that the band would apologise at some point. I knew a few people who were very annoyed about that album and more annoyed at those who seemed to like it.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

badgerparty said:


> Ok Computer
> In Rainbows
> Kid A
> The Bends
> ...


I don't get the Kid A hate (or the hate that it used to get at least) I think the direction they took with Kid A is what kept Radiohead from being one of those "Oh yeah they used to be pretty good back in the 90s" type bands and destined them for perpetual relevance. I effing love Kid A and Hail to the Thief.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I never liked Kid A either...

HTDC was ok, but not that good considering the previous album was OK Computer. 
Idioteque left a lot of people unhappy i suppose.

Amnesiac had 2 songs i liked a bit (the obvious ones...).

HTTT was quite good in my view, their second best album in my opinion. A lot of nice songs.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Mersault said:


> I never liked Kid A either...
> 
> HTDC was ok, but not that good considering the previous album was OK Computer.
> Idioteque left a lot of people unhappy i suppose.
> ...


'Idioteque' is a track skipper in my opinion, it had a lot of potential with that awesome harmonized swell effect, but the vocals and beat are too repetitive.

As far as HTDC... in my opinion that blows all their other stuff out of the water, including anything OK Computer, which I think is slightly over rated, I'd get my *** beat for saying that in person lol But it's not my favorite era of Radiohead.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> 'Idioteque' is a track skipper in my opinion, it had a lot of potential with that awesome harmonized swell effect, but the vocals and beat are too repetitive.
> 
> As far as HTDC... in my opinion that blows all their other stuff out of the water, including anything OK Computer, which I think is slightly over rated, I'd get my *** beat for saying that in person lol But it's not my favorite era of Radiohead.


Idioteque is one of my favorite Kid A songs, lol.

It took me a while to "get" Kid A too, it even took me a while to "get" OK Computer at the time because like someone else mentioned, it wasn't as guitar driven as The Bends and it took me a while to adjust. Kid A is very strange, especially considering it's an album by a rock band. There are alot of people that sorta lost interest in Radiohead after Kid A because they were hung up on the lack of cohesive pop/rock songs.

Ok Computer is my favorite, it's alot of people's favorite, I can see how you might feel it's overrated because so many people absolutely worship that album (like me, lol), I've seen alot of people call it the best rock album of the last 20-30 years or so, I don't know if I can even argue with that although, of course, it's a matter of opinion, but Kid A is probably the second most common RH favoriteas far as what I've seen, it truly is amazing as well.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> Idioteque is one of my favorite Kid A songs, lol.


Wait you and I don't agree on something?? Unprecedented... haha.

I think my appreciation for Kid A and post Kid A Radiohead music is strongly connected to the fact that right before that they made OK Computer. If Radiohead never made their albums in the 90s and just started their career with Kid A in 2000 It would still be among my favorite albums of all time, but they made OK Computer, an album that everyone completely sucked Thom Yorke's d**k over and found success that most bands can only dream about, and instead of cash in on that success and make the same album over and over agian they scrapped everything and ventured into an entirely new genre and kicked a** at it. That's both balls and true talent.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Wait you and I don't agree on something?? Unprecedented... haha.
> 
> I think my appreciation for Kid A and post Kid A Radiohead music is strongly connected to the fact that right before that they made OK Computer. If Radiohead never made their albums in the 90s and just started their career with Kid A in 2000 It would still be among my favorite albums of all time, but they made OK Computer, an album that everyone completely sucked Thom Yorke's d**k over and found success that most bands can only dream about, and instead of cash in on that success and make the same album over and over agian they scrapped everything and ventured into an entirely new genre and kicked a** at it. That's both balls and true talent.


haha, the world must be coming to an end!

I do agree that making Kid A after their enormously popular and successful Ok Computer took massive balls on their part, but alot of it was supposedly due to Yorke and the rest of the band being fed up with rock and guitar driven music in general at the time. I give them incredible props, I think they're the best band of this generation, they could've easily made OK Computer II and people would've eaten that **** up like Filet Mignon at an all-you-can-eat buffet, but they didn't, they made an album that they were fully aware could alienate alot of their fanbase, they just didn't give a ****, I love that. They didn't adjust to their fans, or what would sell records or make them more money, everyone adjusted to them!

They actually did something similar before, back in 1993, "Creep" was their big hit, it was an alternative rock radio smash, but for The Bends they purposely strayed away from that particular sound because they resented that so many people only gave a **** about that song and had them pegged as a disposable alt. rock band. They even wrote a song on The Bends ("My Iron Lung") that was their response and their feelings about "Creep".

Sorry, I typed alot, I love this band, I can talk about this **** for hours, haha.


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Sheesh, White people... :no


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Is not until you hear Ok Computer Unrealesed tracks that you realized you missed so much.

Polyethylene
*A REMINDER!!* (Pure Magic)
Meeting In The Isles
Lull
Palo Alto

After Ok Computer (With unrealesed tracks included), my next favorite is hard to pin point. Kid A Is beautiful but In Rainbows (specially *bodysnatchers*) is incredible. Also hail to the thief has a couple of songs I love. I love all the albums to be honest is hard to pick (after Ok Computer) which one is my favorite, it depends on my mood.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Tinydancer20 said:


> Sheesh, White people... :no


I know, right!? :?


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

extremly said:


> Is not until you hear Ok Computer Unrealesed tracks that you realized you missed so much.
> 
> Polyethylene
> *A REMINDER!!* (Pure Magic)
> ...


Most of those are on the Airbag/How Am I Driving EP (Except Lull, which I don't think I've heard, I'll check it out) and they are indeed awesome, and yes, A Reminder rules! Alot of those songs would've fit nicely on OKC although I could never really imagine other songs on that album.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Thedood said:


> They actually did something similar before, back in 1993, "Creep" was their big hit, it was an alternative rock radio smash, but for The Bends they purposely strayed away from that particular sound because they resented that so many people only gave a **** about that song and had them pegged as a disposable alt. rock band. They even wrote a song on The Bends ("My Iron Lung") that was their response and their feelings about "Creep".
> 
> Sorry, I typed alot, I love this band, I can talk about this **** for hours, haha.


I am not sure if that indeed happened- cause Yorke is known to be quite the poser at times, and i never want to use that term but i think it applies here...

Without Creep their first album would have been an utter failure. It was their only song people talked about at the time. This did not change with the Bends either (which in my view is not a good album, despite being better than Pablo).
Only with OK Computer they were seen as a major band. Worth to note, though, that Creep is still their most recognisable song.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Thedood said:


> Most of those are on the Airbag/How Am I Driving EP (Except Lull, which I don't think I've heard, I'll check it out) and they are indeed awesome, and yes, A Reminder rules! Alot of those songs would've fit nicely on OKC although I could never really imagine other songs on that album.


Exactly, I can't imagine Ok Computer any other way. It has such a well flowing theme there isn't a single song I can honestly say is out of place in Ok Computer. More than anything even the tone and theme of the songs is so consistence throughout the album that you can hear the whole album without having to skip a single track. Amazing.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Mersault said:


> I am not sure if that indeed happened- cause Yorke is known to be quite the poser at times, and i never want to use that term but i think it applies here...
> 
> Without Creep their first album would have been an utter failure. It was their only song people talked about at the time. This did not change with the Bends either (which in my view is not a good album, despite being better than Pablo).
> Only with OK Computer they were seen as a major band. Worth to note, though, that Creep is still their most recognisable song.


To me the bends was an amazing album, it has a different atmosphere (if you may) to it but it has great songs, Planet telex, *Just* is a master piece specially the guitar solo at the end, My Iron lung has a nirvana vibe, and then there is Nice Dreams with another epic guitar performance by Johnny. I think it is a pretty solid album


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Mersault said:


> I am not sure if that indeed happened- cause Yorke is known to be quite the poser at times, and i never want to use that term but i think it applies here...
> 
> Without Creep their first album would have been an utter failure. It was their only song people talked about at the time. This did not change with the Bends either (which in my view is not a good album, despite being better than Pablo).
> Only with OK Computer they were seen as a major band. Worth to note, though, that Creep is still their most recognisable song.


Trust me, they absolutely loathed the song and didn't perform it live for about a decade or so, it's the same with Nirvana and "Smells Like Teen Spirit". They desperately wanted to be taken seriously as artists and not a disposable "one hit wonder" radio band. (In both cases). I do agree with you, without Creep, Radiohead wouldn't have gotten_* nearly*_ as much exposure. Creep is indeed their most recognizable song, it's easily their biggest "hit". Radiohead were seen as a major band with the Bends, I think, but OKC took them to a whole other level.



extremly said:


> Exactly, I can't imagine Ok Computer any other way. It has such a well flowing theme there isn't a single song I can honestly say is out of place in Ok Computer. More than anything even the tone and theme of the songs is so consistence throughout the album that you can hear the whole album without having to skip a single track. Amazing.


Ok Computer is one of my favorite albums ever and I definitely love every song, and I think it's in the perfect track order too. (They supposedly almost went crazy trying to figure out what order to put the tracks in). If I were to ever nitpick anything off of OK Computer, it's "Electioneering", not because it's "bad" (It's great!) it's just.. I've always felt like it's kind of the oddball on the album, it always sounded more like a Bends song to me, but at this point in time, I can't imagine the album without it, but if I ever were to skip a track, it'd be that one.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't like Electioneering (i recall hating it the first time i heard it on the album) 

The movie theme in it also was not that much in tune with the rest (due to song structure and sound).

The album is, again, based on Paranoid Android. It was their most elaborate track (probably still is? i haven't heard all of their later music after HTTT). It did make a huge impression at the time.

I think that HTTT is their most balanced album in regards to having a number of good songs without any one being the clear focus of the album (at least that is how i see it). But it always helps to have a major hit, like Paranoid Android or Creep 

@Extremly: I did like Bends before OK Computer got out. But i don't view it as having a song in it which could make it as a hit. "Just" is not good in my opinion, and that it begins as a blatant copy/variation of the intro of SLTS does not help either  The video for it was good, though.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Mersault said:


> I don't like Electioneering (i recall hating it the first time i heard it on the album)
> 
> The movie theme in it also was not that much in tune with the rest (due to song structure and sound).
> 
> ...


Ah, have to disagree with "Exit Music" not fitting within the theme of the album, it has such a disturbingly eerie sound to it, it's totally Ok Computer, fits in like a glove, in my opinion.

PA is still probably their most elaborate song and most will agree that it's the pinnacle of OKC.

"There There" never caught on enough to be a hit, I think it's the only single they released for HTTT. It's a good record, just not one of my favorites, it's the only Radiohead album I could ever say that sort of... drags at times. Still some excellent tracks though (2+2=5, Sail To the Moon, There There, Where I End You Begin, etc.)

As a huge fan of both Radiohead and Nirvana, I somehow never noticed the intro to Just sounding like SLTS, but now that you mention it, lol.


----------



## weiwuwei (Sep 7, 2011)

1. Amnesiac
2. The Bends
3. Hail to the Thief


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

It's EXTREMELY difficult to rank Radiohead albums. I find it much easier to rank songs.

TKOL and _especially_ Amnesiac are much better than people give them credit for.

I'll just rank my favorites.

1. In Rainbows
2. Kid A (arguably their greatest album)
3. Hail to the Thief
4. Amnesiac
5. The King of Limbs
6. OK Computer
7. The Bends 
8. Pablo Honey


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

monotonous said:


> hmm never listened to a whole album but i like karma police


Listen to them all from The Bends onward. none of that "greatest hits" stuff.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cheers said:


> Listen to them all from The Bends onward. none of that "greatest hits" stuff.


I agree, I really try not to be a douchie Radiohead fan, but their hits aren't what do it for me. my new car has no 1/4 inch input or usb input so I'm back to cds until I buy a new interface, so I made a Radiohead mix and I realized the only hit songs I put on there were "Everything in it's right place" and "There there". Their hits are great, but you're not going to "get" Radiohead if you don't get passed their singles and give their albums some devotion. Jeez I sound like such a douche.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I agree, I really try not to be a douchie Radiohead fan, but their hits aren't what do it for me. my new car has no 1/4 inch input or usb input so I'm back to cds until I buy a new interface, so I made a Radiohead mix and I realized the only hit songs I put on there were "Everything in it's right place" and "There there". Their hits are great, but you're not going to "get" Radiohead if you don't get passed their singles and give their albums some devotion. Jeez I sound like such a douche.


Cocky Radiohead fan alert! haha, jk.

He's right, the true meat of their music is their non-singles, but I do think their singles are great songs too. I love just about all of their work, but I still actually really love "Creep" too, I know most fans trash the song and it's obviously not the same caliber of writing as their later work, but I take it for what it is, a great alt-rock song. It's all good though, just wish I could get into TKOL more, I've listened to it numerous times, and I still can't get into it as a whole, just a couple of songs and certain "parts" of others.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Thedood said:


> Cocky Radiohead fan alert! haha, jk.
> 
> He's right, the true meat of their music is their non-singles.


100% agree. Is just that their music is so diverse any of their songs can be a "hit" for you depending on what tickles your brain. For example, "A Punch Up At A Wedding" to me is incredible, same with "The Separator" and "Pyramid Song" it all comes down to your appreciation and even mood I would say.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

extremly said:


> 100% agree. Is just that their music is so diverse any of their songs can be a "hit" for you depending on what tickles your brain. For example, "A Punch Up At A Wedding" to me is incredible, same with "The Separator" and "Pyramid Song" it all comes down to your appreciation and even mood I would say.


You're a fellow Miamian. I really hope when they get back together, they'll come back down here soon. I missed them a couple of years ago when they were at the AAA. Last time I saw them was in 2008 in West Palm Beach.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Thedood said:


> You're a fellow Miamian. I really hope when they get back together, they'll come back down here soon. I missed them a couple of years ago when they were at the AAA. Last time I saw them was in 2008 in West Palm Beach.


I bet listening to one of their live songs with strong guitar solos (by Johnny Greenwood) must be the experience of a life time. I would love to listen to Bodysnatchers live.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

extremly said:


> I bet listening to one of their live songs with strong guitar solos (by Johnny Greenwood) must be the experience of a life time. I would love to listen to Bodysnatchers live.


Oh man, yes. Johnny is one of my favorite guitarists and it was absolutely amazing to see them live.

This was the setlist when I saw them (No Paranoid Android  )

1. All I Need 
2. Bodysnatchers 
3. There There 
4. Reckoner 
5. The Gloaming 
6. Morning Bell 
7. Nude 
8. How to Disappear Completely 
9. 15 Step 
10. Weird Fishes/Arpeggi 
11. Idioteque 
12. Bullet Proof... I Wish I Was 
13. Where I End And You Begin 
14. Airbag 
15. Everything In Its Right Place 
16. The National Anthem 
17. Videotape 
18. Optimistic 
19. Just 
20. Faust Arp 
21. Exit Music For A Film 
22. Bangers And Mash 
23. House Of Cards 
24. Street Spirit (Fade Out)

It was amazing, probably my favorite concert ever. And the fact that they ended with Street Spirit (my favorite song) was just icing on the cake!


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Thedood said:


> Oh man, yes. Johnny is one of my favorite guitarists and it was absolutely amazing to see them live.
> 
> This was the setlist when I saw them (No Paranoid Android  )
> 
> ...


Dang I'm green with jealousy! Good for you lol if their tickets aren't too expensive I would love to go to one of their concerts one day


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

extremly said:


> Dang I'm green with jealousy! Good for you lol if their tickets aren't too expensive I would love to go to one of their concerts one day


You definitely have to man, they are a bit pricey, but totally worth it!


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I agree, I really try not to be a douchie Radiohead fan, but their hits aren't what do it for me. my new car has no 1/4 inch input or usb input so I'm back to cds until I buy a new interface, so I made a Radiohead mix and I realized the only hit songs I put on there were "Everything in it's right place" and "There there". Their hits are great, but you're not going to "get" Radiohead if you don't get passed their singles and give their albums some devotion. Jeez I sound like such a douche.


"Everything in its Right Place" and "There There" are actually worthy of being called "hits." What I was referring to, and should have advised against, is listening to the compilation album "Radiohead:The Best Of". They had no part in the song selection, it was released right after they left EMI (haha), and it was released before IR.

You don't sound like a douche. A douche would bash my avatar for representing the unoriginal, recycled music of today before retiring to his bedroom to smell his own farts.

and I still do CD's. Most of the time I don't even bother to label them. It can get annoying, but it never lacks for a surprise. Especially if I veer off the road.


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

forgot to mention, and since I can't edit,

I prefer their sound from Kid A onward (s)..?


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

Thedood said:


> Oh man, yes. Johnny is one of my favorite guitarists and it was absolutely amazing to see them live.
> 
> This was the setlist when I saw them (No Paranoid Android  )
> 
> ...


that's an amazing setlist...I actually thought for a second people were starting to list their favorite songs instead of albums. Funny thing is, 1 through 4 
(1. All I Need 
2. Bodysnatchers 
3. There There 
4. Reckoner)

would be in my top 15.

I just wish instead of Bangers+Mash (which some people say sounds a little like Bodysnatchers) they played a different song from Disc 2: Up on the Ladder.

I f..ing love that song..the geetar at the beginning is infectious...

--------
my unfinished list

1. Reckoner
1. All I Need
1. Motion Picture Soundtrack 
1. Videotape (from the basement)
2....

if you like Jonny Greenwood check this out: 



---------------------------------------

my brother's friend was going to see RH in Toronto when the stage collapsed and killed Scott Johnson 

When they get back together I hope to get RH tickets badly. I know they don't compare, but I see Arctic Monkeys in Boston February 6th.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

cheers said:


> "*Everything in its Right Place" and "There There" are actually worthy of being called "hits."* What I was referring to, and should have advised against, is listening to the compilation album "Radiohead:The Best Of". They had no part in the song selection, it was released right after they left EMI (haha), and it was released before IR.
> 
> You don't sound like a douche. A douche would bash my avatar for representing the unoriginal, recycled music of today before retiring to his bedroom to smell his own farts.
> 
> and I still do CD's. Most of the time I don't even bother to label them. It can get annoying, but it never lacks for a surprise. Especially if I veer off the road.


Yeah I mentioned those as the only hits on the mix that I made.
I do prefer cds as far as sound, I actually am a douche when it comes to being an audiophile, I can tell the difference between cd quality and mp3 quality and it's annoying to me that I've been letting the convenience of mp3 get the upperhand over cds haha. My iphone holds 64gigs of music and my cd case just can't compete with that.


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Yeah I mentioned those as the only hits on the mix that I made.
> I do prefer cds as far as sound, I actually am a douche when it comes to being an audiophile, I can tell the difference between cd quality and mp3 quality and it's annoying to me that I've been letting the convenience of mp3 get the upperhand over cds haha. My iphone holds 64gigs of music and my cd case just can't compete with that.


I meant I wouldn't consider them the type of hits we were describing. They are hits, but they aren't creep or stop whispering. There There and ERP are two of my favorite songs.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

How would you put Kid A and Amnesiac into a one-disc album? As "Kid Amnesiac" if you will.

1. Everything in Its Right Place
2. Packt Like Sardines...
3. Morning Bell (Kid A version)
4. National Anthem
5. I Might Be Wrong
6. Optimistic
7. Knives Out
8. Idioteque
9. Dollars and Cents
10. Morning Bell (Amnesiac version)
11. Hunting Bears
12. How to Disappear Completely 

About 54 minutes or so of pure greatness.


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

foe said:


> How would you put Kid A and Amnesiac into a one-disc album? As "Kid Amnesiac" if you will.
> 
> 1. Everything in Its Right Place
> 2. Packt Like Sardines...
> ...


you really don't think Motion Picture Soundtrack would close that out?
No In Limbo? perhaps Kid A after track #1? Although, I always figured it'd make a better intro.

kidamnesiacc is my email address. and if that link of a j greenwood video is a huge white block for everybody else, i'll try again w.o pressing that YouTube button.


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

god I'm tired...





 is the link.

if that doesn't work, just go to YouTube and search "ACO Greenwood."


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

Thedood said:


> 1. OK Computer
> 2. The Bends
> 3. Kid A
> 4. In Rainbows
> ...


"Little by Little" is the ultimate creeper song. The anthem for S.A.D.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

cheers said:


> you really don't think Motion Picture Soundtrack would close that out?
> No In Limbo? perhaps Kid A after track #1? Although, I always figured it'd make a better intro.
> 
> kidamnesiacc is my email address. and if that link of a j greenwood video is a huge white block for everybody else, i'll try again w.o pressing that YouTube button.


MPSdtrk would make the album too long. I rarely hear great albums that is more than 60 minutes long. 40-55 mins is usually the standard.

I guess I would put In Limbo to replace of Morning/Anmesiac. I didn't like the title track of Kid A and Treefingers. Those two songs kept it from being a perfect album. It's still in my Top 5 all-time but it's not perfect. I don't think I've heard a perfect album yet so I'm dismissing it.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

1. Kid A
2. OK Computer
3. The King Of Limbs
4. In Rainbows
5. The Bends
6. Amnesiac
7. Pablo Honey
8. Hail To The Thief

To be honest, all of the Radiohead albums are excellent. They are an amazing band.


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

I wouldn't think that Hail to the Thief is worse than their album titled Creep


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Mersault said:


> I wouldn't think that Hail to the Thief is worse than their album titled Creep


lol, i'm also surprised that the two albums that are the closest in sound are at opposite ends of the spectrum.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

We all have our preferences. I've always liked Pablo Honey, but have a hard time liking Hail.


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

remove some of the songs from Hail like Thom wishes he had, then judge what's left.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Gave the TKOL album a listen, this song is amazing, the original is good but I for sure like this one more.






As for the whole album, from what I've been hearing so far, I'm not a huge fan of how little each song follows the original, some of them are just completely different songs with a couple quick samples. Maybe that was the point?



cheers said:


> you really don't think Motion Picture Soundtrack would close that out?
> No In Limbo? perhaps Kid A after track #1? Although, I always figured it'd make a better intro.
> 
> kidamnesiacc is my email address. and if that link of a j greenwood video is a huge white block for everybody else, i'll try again w.o pressing that YouTube button.


"Motion Picture Soundtrack" I think for sure is the best Radiohead song to end an album. "Bloom" is probably my favorite song to start an album, that's just my favorite intro to a song in general, the first 20 seconds are gorgeous. On two occasions I've had a friend in my car and that song turned on when I start the car and they were like "Dude who is this!?" Haha


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Gave the TKOL album a listen, this song is amazing, the original is good but I for sure like this one more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


open your mouth wiiiiide...such a great song. the middle section is better in the live from the basement performance.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Oh Radiohead, the soundtrack to my teenage angst. I still love them, however I don't listen to them as religiously as I did in high school. 

My favorite albums in order:
1. The Bends
2. Kid A
3. OK Computer
4. Pablo Honey
5. In Rainbows
6. Hail to the Thief
7. Amnesiac

I have never listened to the King of Limbs all the way through yet. What I have heard from it, I am not a huge fan, just sounds like a lot of noise to me. However, I can't judge it since I have never really given the album a chance yet.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

baseballdude said:


> Oh Radiohead, the soundtrack to my teenage angst. I still love them, however I don't listen to them as religiously as I did in high school.
> 
> My favorite albums in order:
> 1. The Bends
> ...


It was an acquired taste for me, after 2 years I finally like it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I hate Radiohead


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't let this awesome thread die. I just can't!

So, I listened to The King Of Limbs for about the 9th time in its entirety, but this time I decided to listen to it with headphones on. I feel like anyone who didn't like the album much might want to hear it rhough a good set of headphones, it definitely helped me appreciate the songs a bit more.

Each time I have listened to the album I have liked it a little more than the last. I thought the album was complete **** when I first heard it which pained me because I love this band so much. But I think I might finally be warming up to it a bit more. I will never love it as much as I love Bends, OK Computer, Kid A or In Rainbows but I think I could stop saying "I like all radiohead except King Of Limbs" now. I still wish the songs themselves would have a bit more variety in them, but they are still solid compositions, I think.

Here's my song by song rating as of now (out of 10):

Bloom 6/10
Morning Mr. Magpie 6/10
Little by Little 7/10
Feral 4.5/10
Lotus Flower 5/10 
*Codex 9.5/10* 
Give Up The Ghost 7/10
Seperator 7/10


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

1. OK Computer
2. The Bends
3. Kid A
4. In Rainbows
5. King of Limbs
6. Hail To The Thief
7. Amnesiac
8. Pablo Honey

Atoms of Peace are pretty awesome as well.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> I can't let this awesome thread die. I just can't!
> 
> So, I listened to The King Of Limbs for about the 9th time in its entirety, but this time I decided to listen to it with headphones on. I feel like anyone who didn't like the album much might want to hear it rhough a good set of headphones, it definitely helped me appreciate the songs a bit more.
> 
> ...


This run down of the album is very close to how I feel about it, the only changes I'd make is Lotus an 8 and codex an 8. That's how I'd rate these songs as an album by itself, but taking their other albums into account these ratings would be much lower. I mostly use this album as good background music.

And I agree, me you and 1983 have to keep all of our music threads going strong! I noticed someone else made a "favorite album" thread and it stole your threads thunder, not cool.. I'll bring it back.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> This run down of the album is very close to how I feel about it, the only changes I'd make is Lotus an 8 and codex an 8. That's how I'd rate these songs as an album by itself, but taking their other albums into account these ratings would be much lower. I mostly use this album as good background music.
> 
> And I agree, me you and 1983 have to keep all of our music threads going strong! I noticed someone else made a "favorite album" thread and it stole your threads thunder, not cool.. I'll bring it back.


Man, I can never get into Lotus Flower as hard as I try, the song just does nothing for me. I don't hate it, I don't like it, I'm just kind of "meh" about it, completely indifferent. I know alot of people love that song and obviously is was their first single and Thom dances like a boss in the video, but, meh, just never thought much of the actual song myself.

Even when I hated the album, I always loved Codex as I always felt that it was the only song that sounded emotional and organic to me as the others sounded very detached and mechanical, and not really in a "Kid A" sort of way ..just different. I do like it a bit more now, even though that I usually find myself going back and listening to their older songs I like more when I listen to it, haha.

And yes, we need to keep all of the music threads alive forever! I did see that someone else posted a "favorite albums" thread, but my thread never really took off anyway. I don't think people are as into albums as I am. Most people love to judge bands and individual songs, but I'm kind of a dork when it comes to albums and comparing them to others and judging them. I do appreciate you bringing it back though.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Thedood said:


> Man, I can never get into Lotus Flower as hard as I try


Agreed. The first times I heard it I would not skip the song (because it was ok) but it never sparked fandom like codex, Morning Mr. Magpie or the separator. I love the separator so much. It feels like if you are waking up from a long weary dream lmao


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

The Bends! Every single song on that record is gold.

my least favourite would have to be King Of Limbs


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

kurtcobain said:


> The Bends! Every single song on that record is gold.
> 
> my least favourite would have to be King Of Limbs


Definitely The Bends :yes Fake Plastic Trees is too awesome to pass up.


----------



## markom (Dec 30, 2013)

1. Kid A
2. OK Computer

The order of the rest doesn't matter; I like the others all equally. Okay, except Pablo. Pablo is last.


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

1.- OK Computer
2.- The Bends 
3.- Kid A
4.- In Rainbows
5.- Hail to the Thief
6.- Pablo Honey
7.- Amnesiac


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not in any particular order. 

In Rainbows
Hail To The Thief
OK Computer


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

I'm with you crimeclub, Kid A puts me in a reflective & pensive mood.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I have nothing in particular to add to this wonderful thread, so I'll just post this awesome song from In Rainbows Disc 2.


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

Thedood said:


> I have nothing in particular to add to this wonderful thread, so I'll just post this awesome song from In Rainbows Disc 2.






 can't help myself when this comes on.:boogie


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)

shelbster18 said:


> Not in any particular order.
> 
> In Rainbows
> Hail To The Thief
> OK Computer


a little HTTT love is a noble trait. my favorite sound.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ok I'm a little embarrassed to admit, but I have no clue what all this Disk 2 business is, when I bought In Rainbows I only got one disk...


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

crimeclub said:


> Ok I'm a little embarrassed to admit, but I have no clue what all this Disk 2 business is, when I bought In Rainbows I only got one disk...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Rainbows#Bonus_disc


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Reckoner7 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/In_Rainbows#Bonus_disc


Ah, I was in my "off season" with my regular Radiohead listening around 2007, I didn't buy In Rainbows till about 2009.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Ok I'm a little embarrassed to admit, but I have no clue what all this Disk 2 business is, when I bought In Rainbows I only got one disk...


Disc 2 is very strong. I didn't know about it until a couple of years ago too so don't feel bad.






1.0:00 MK 1 
2.1:04 Down Is The New Up 
3.6:03 Go Slowly ﻿
4.9:51 MK 2 
5.10:44 Last Flowers 
6.15:11 Up On The Ladder 
7.19:28 Bangers + Mash 
8.22:48 4 Minute Warning


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> Disc 2 is very strong. I didn't know about it until a couple of years ago too so don't feel bad.
> 
> 1.0:00 MK 1
> 2.1:04 Down Is The New Up
> ...


Sweet thanks, I'll start listening right now. There's always Radiohead music popping up that I didn't know about, they are quite the prolific songwriters.


----------



## thelonelysound (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## MRBR (Nov 4, 2013)

Hail to the Thief. Hands down. Conversation OVER!


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

*1. Ok Computer*
*2. Kid A*
*3. The Bends*
*4. Amnesiac*
*5. **Pablo Honey*​


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I love 2001: A Space Odyssey so this was perfect.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I love 2001: A Space Odyssey so this was perfect.


 That ruled!!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Headphones.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

The Bends is their best album in my opinion. I don't remember anything from Pablo Honey except "Creep", OK Computer was okay, and everything else is just techno garbage to me.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Being a Radiohead fan is dangerous business.






Been listening to this one none stop the last few days.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Not breaking news but I figured it was worth mentioning that a couple months ago Radiohead announced they'd officially begin work on a new album starting in September.

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/radiohead-to-begin-work-on-new-album-in-september-20140712

I heard a live version of one of the songs that will supposedly be on it and I liked what I heard, it was pretty heavy on the electronics and wasn't minimalistic like Yorke's more recent stuff. Not a fan of minimalism. But I do love when they use a lot of electronics and experiment with sound manipulation.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I don't know if I'm more excited about Radiohead finally recording again or the fact that this thread has risen from the ashes!

@*crimeclub* - Did the new song that you heard sound like something that would've been on the King Of Limbs? I know you said that the song wasn't minimalistic, but does it have the same feel? That still remains the one album that just didn't do it for me no matter how many times I tried to like it. I have been on a Hail To The Thief kick lately as that one was the one album I don't think I gave enough of a chance for years, it's truly great as well (although a bit inconsistant, there are a couple of duds on there).


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> I don't know if I'm more excited about Radiohead finally recording again or the fact that this thread has risen from the ashes!
> 
> @*crimeclub* - Did the new song that you heard sound like something that would've been on the King Of Limbs? I know you said that the song wasn't minimalistic, but does it have the same feel? That still remains the one album that just didn't do it for me no matter how many times I tried to like it. I have been on a Hail To The Thief kick lately as that one was the one album I don't think I gave enough of a chance for years, it's truly great as well (although a bit inconsistant, there are a couple of duds on there).


I can't remember specifically it was a little while ago and I can't find it which makes me suspicious about whether it's officially a contender for a new album as it was labeled. But I didn't get any 'King of Limbs' vibe from it. I do like KoL but I'd much prefer it if he got that type of stuff out of his system to make way for either a new direction or even visiting previous styles, I'd love it if they did more Hail to the Thief type stuff. As long as it's not like Atoms For Peace, it's got its merits but I need some atmosphere to my music.

By the way what's your opinion of AFP?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

In my opinion, I thought OK Computer and Kid A were their best albums. Both albums are on the same level.

I didn't like Hail To The Thief, but King Of Limbs and In Rainbows was excellent.

The Bends is also fantastic. 

1. OK Computer/Kid A
2. Amnesiac
3. The King Of Limbs
4. The Bends
5. In Rainbows
6. Pablo Honey/Hail To The Thief


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

The only cds I own are The Bends and Pablo Honey (because I used to buy albums just for a single.. single lol) and I haven't heard all their material but I think based on number of songs, I like OK Computer and Hail to the thief best, then Kid A and The Bends. The only song I remember liking on Pablo Honey was Creep.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Pablo Honey gets a lot of bad press, and it's honestly their worst album. But even as their worst album, it's better than most of current rock music.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> (because I used to buy albums just for a single.. single lol)


We've all been there. Back in '95 I wanted to buy my first cd and I knew I liked hearing 'Creep' on the radio, but my mom didn't approve of the depressing lyrics, so I ended up getting Weezer's Blue Album for 'Say It Aint So', still among my favorite albums and songs, and when I eventually moved out my mom bought the album for herself lol.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Pablo Honey gets a lot of bad press, and it's honestly their worst album. But even as their worst album, it's better than most of current rock music.


I think Pablo Honey ended up being collateral damage when 'Creep' got crucified by the band and especially by the fans when it became 'uncool' to like Creep, it ended up being the deciding factor whether you're a "true fan" or not, so PH has basically become quarentined by the fans. PH is a decent album and damn it Creep is a ****ing awesome song, sure it was overplayed but that was TWENTY YEARS AGO. lol


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

essemsee said:


> *so late in the game*
> 
> In Rainbows, Hail To The Thief, and King of Limbs are all tied for the top spot.
> 
> ...


Very interesting to see someone put Amnesiac on the same level as Kid A. I feel that Amnesiac sort of gets a bad rap! I personally like Kid A more but I do love Amnesiac as well! (although the version of Morning Bell on Amnesiac is so much worse than the Kid A version, IMO, I always skip it, lol). The only album I don't truly love is TKOL.



Persephone The Dread said:


> The only cds I own are The Bends and Pablo Honey (because I used to buy albums just for a single.. single lol) and I haven't heard all their material but I think based on number of songs, I like OK Computer and Hail to the thief best, then Kid A and The Bends. The only song I remember liking on Pablo Honey was Creep.


Do you remember what single you bought The Bends for? I liked Creep alot but I didn't buy Pablo Honey. It wasn't until I heard "Just" from The Bends that made me run out to buy a Radiohead CD.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Pablo Honey gets a lot of bad press, and it's honestly their worst album. But even as their worst album, it's better than most of current rock music.


I love Pablo Honey and it does get alot of bad press because of what @crimeclub said, most Radiohead snobs cast that album aside because of the popularity of "Creep", a song that even Radiohead themselves detest (see "My Iron Lung" which is actually about "Creep"). But I think it's a really good rock album! Songs like You, Stop Whispering, Anyone Can Play Guitar, Ripchord, Lurgee, all good stuff!


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I think Pablo Honey ended up being collateral damage when 'Creep' got crucified by the band and especially by the fans when it became 'uncool' to like Creep, it ended up being the deciding factor whether you're a "true fan" or not, so PH has basically become quarentined by the fans. PH is a decent album and damn it Creep is a ****ing awesome song, sure it was overplayed but that was TWENTY YEARS AGO. lol


lol, Creep still gets alot of radio play on rock/alternative stations though. It's really the only Radiohead song that I know of that gets any radio play. I bet there are tons of people that only know Radiohead because of Creep. But still, none of that really matters to me, I love the song too! It's a great ****ing song!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> We've all been there. Back in '95 I wanted to buy my first cd and I knew I liked hearing 'Creep' on the radio, but my mom didn't approve of the depressing lyrics, so I ended up getting Weezer's Blue Album for 'Say It Aint So', still among my favorite albums and songs, and when I eventually moved out my mom bought the album for herself lol.


lol, I'm lucky in that my parents weren't too bothered about what music I would listen to when younger. At least not as a teenager, but I didn't start getting more into music (as in wanting to buy it,) till I was about 11.

My dad was really into rock/metal music though and also listened to Counting Crows - especially the August and everything after album (which was how I got into them due to nostalgia,) so he couldn't really have said much. 



Thedood said:


> Do you remember what single you bought The Bends for? I liked Creep alot but I didn't buy Pablo Honey. It wasn't until I heard "Just" from The Bends that made me run out to buy a Radiohead CD.


Yeah I bought The Bends for Street Spirit originally. This was in the early 2000's though, as I was a bit too young when it first came out. I think I must have heard it on a music channel or radio station on TV. I used to watch/listen to those a lot when I was a teenager before YouTube got bigger for music.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah I bought The Bends for Street Spirit originally. This was in the early 2000's though, as I was a bit too young when it first came out. I think I must have heard it on a music channel or radio station on TV. I used to watch/listen to those a lot when I was a teenager before YouTube got bigger for music.


Ah, Street Spirit. My absolute favorite Radiohead song of all time!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> Ah, Street Spirit. My absolute favorite Radiohead song of all time!


I had no clue, has it always been your fav?


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I had no clue, has it always been your fav?


Definitely. I think I menioned it here a few months ago when I was talking about the setlist from when I saw them in 2008. (I'm too lazy to look for that post, haha)

There's something about that song that just.. it more than struck a chord with me, I felt like it was almost written for me. I heard it at a time when I was morbidly depressed and suicidal and it just had the perfect sound to it that accurately described how I was feeling to a T. Lyrically the song is really comprised of short stories, but soundwise.. it just sounds so bleak and hopeless.. and that perfectly matched how I was feeling at the time.

Damn, **** got dark, lol. Sorry.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> Definitely. I think I menioned it here a few months ago when I was talking about the setlist from when I saw them in 2008. (I'm too lazy to look for that post, haha)
> 
> There's something about that song that just.. it more than struck a chord with me, I felt like it was almost written for me. I heard it at a time when I was morbidly depressed and suicidal and it just had the perfect sound to it that accurately described how I was feeling to a T. Lyrically the song is really comprised of short stories, but soundwise.. it just sounds so bleak and hopeless.. and that perfectly matched how I was feeling at the time.
> 
> Damn, **** got dark, lol. Sorry.


Dang that's too bad you had to deal with that stuff sorry man.

The Bends has kind of been ruined for me due to some negative associations, during a long and bad break-up I was listening to that album a lot, especially hearing 'Bullet Proof" kills me every time, the lyrics and music were way too fitting. I didn't realize you probably shouldn't listen to music you're going to want to continue liking while you're in the middle of that stuff because the music will just capture the emotions you were dealing with and keep them fresh for every time you go back and listen.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Street Spirit is a great song. It's always been one of my favorites, it has such a beautiful melody.



I remember being fascinated by Pyramid Song when I first heard it, too.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Dang that's too bad you had to deal with that stuff sorry man.
> 
> The Bends has kind of been ruined for me due to some negative associations, during a long and bad break-up I was listening to that album a lot, especially hearing 'Bullet Proof" kills me every time, the lyrics and music were way too fitting. I didn't realize you probably shouldn't listen to music you're going to want to continue liking while you're in the middle of that stuff because the music will just capture the emotions you were dealing with and keep them fresh for every time you go back and listen.


Thanks man. It was a rough time, I'm thankful to have gotten out of that hole.

I can understand how songs (or even an album) can conjure up bad memories because you associate it with a traumatic event. I know there are certain songs (Like Street Spirit) that instantly take me back to a specific place, time and emotional state and it's definitely not always a positive one. Listening to those songs put you in that same place emotionally, and sometimes it's not a place we necessarily want to revisit. With me, Street Spirit takes me back to a very dark time, but the song actually helped soothe me in an odd way as most depressing songs did.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Street Spirit is a great song. It's always been one of my favorites, it has such a beautiful melody.
> 
> I remember being fascinated by Pyramid Song when I first heard it, too.


I've been trying to play it on guitar since I adore the melody in the song, but I'm having trouble because I absolutely suck **** at guitar, lol. Pyramid Song is amazing! A definite highlight on Amnesiac!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

@Persephone The Dread, I was curious about the reception Radiohead generally gets in England, because usually great things can go different ways in their home-country, like they can be regarded as a national treasure, or they can have a more casual reception since they don't have that foreign appeal that people are prone to feeling about things that are from somewhere else. Like here in America The Beatles are deified, but I heard that they aren't quite as big in England relatively speaking. Is Radiohead generally considered among one of the best bands ever among the English media?


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> @*Persephone The Dread*, I was curious about the reception Radiohead generally gets in England, because usually great things can go different ways in their home-country, like they can be regarded as a national treasure, or they can have a more casual reception since they don't have that foreign appeal that people are prone to feeling about things that are from somewhere else. Like here in America The Beatles are deified, but I heard that they aren't quite as big in England relatively speaking. Is Radiohead generally considered among one of the best bands ever among the English media?


That's an excellent question, I've always wondered the same thing!


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

So I had an hour drive and I was listening to Atoms For Peace and I was thinking about a problem I have with Yorke's writing in it's current state. My main problem is with the damn drum machines; they're too repetitive and dry! King of Limb's intro song 'Bloom' is a great example of what I'm talking about and I'm choosing it because it's a really good song with great potential but the repetitive drum sequence alone holds it back. The song has plenty of layers and slowly incorporates more sounds which is great but the repetitive drums keep me feeling like I'm standing in the same spot the whole song as opposed to being transported like I do with other songs. I'm assuming that the drum samples they use are samples that they made from scratch, so they have complete control over them, yet they tend to sound like the default drum sounds from a drum machine package from 1998. When I listen to Atoms For Peace the percussion is way too stock-sounding, they seem to lack any post-production and don't have any kind of dynamic range at all, even a touch of reverb would be nice, but they remain repetitive and dry, no peaking highs, deep lows, breaks, fills, just a two measure sample set to 4 minutes. Maybe this is a conscious choice but I can't get into it, it just holds an otherwise great song back.

Basically for the new album I'm hoping he will take it easy on the compression so the drums can breath, add some reverb so they have a little atmosphere, and use some variation, maybe even record with a live drum set occasionally. Because we already know he can get an amazing mix out of the percussion:


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

I probably already replied here, but I still worship this band... one of those "overrated" bands that actually deserve it.

I only really listen to Kid A/Amnesiac and HTTF. Not a huge fan of their earlier rock/grunge stuff, although OK Computer has some great stuff as they were kinda turning around that point. Nothing like a long walk on a cold, rainy day with a troubled mind and some Radiohead.


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> @Persephone The Dread, I was curious about the reception Radiohead generally gets in England, because usually great things can go different ways in their home-country, like they can be regarded as a national treasure, or they can have a more casual reception since they don't have that foreign appeal that people are prone to feeling about things that are from somewhere else. Like here in America The Beatles are deified, but I heard that they aren't quite as big in England relatively speaking. Is Radiohead generally considered among one of the best bands ever among the English media?


The music press definitely sees them as one of the greatest bands ever. They never quite reached the heights of popularity that Oasis did in the 90s but were still pretty big, especially considering they have never been the poppiest of bands. The Beatles are still absolutely enormous over here, again the only band that really came close to them was Oasis 1994-97 where 1 in 5 people applied for tickets to their Knebworth gigs and they broke all sorts of records. I prefer The Bends to the rest of Radiohead's work, but that's because I prefer that more indie sound than the experimental stuff in general. The problem is I don't think kids nowadays have so much exposure to the great British bands from the past and there are very few coming through on radio at the moment.


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

crimeclub said:


> @Persephone The Dread, I was curious about the reception Radiohead generally gets in England, because usually great things can go different ways in their home-country, like they can be regarded as a national treasure, or they can have a more casual reception since they don't have that foreign appeal that people are prone to feeling about things that are from somewhere else. Like here in America The Beatles are deified, but I heard that they aren't quite as big in England relatively speaking. Is Radiohead generally considered among one of the best bands ever among the English media?


I know that this wasn't addressed to me but I will offer my thoughts as an Englishman.

The Beatles are fairly universally considered the greatest and most culturally significant band of all time in the UK. Along with Bowie, Floyd, Queen, Elton John, The Rolling Stones and Led Zep in the echelon of truly great British music acts. Bohemian Rhapsody and Imagine are often vaunted as the greatest songs ever written.

Radiohead have not had the same commercial impact as any of those acts but I still think that they are considered in the very top bracket of artistic merit by the critics and the hipsters over here. OK Computer is regarded as one of the greatest albums ever written. Coldplay are bigger but they are not respected artistically whereas Radiohead are often perceived as the modern standard in that regard.

I struggled to get into Radiohead but have warmed to them more in recent years. I would love to go left field for some hipster credibility but OK Computer is my favourite album. I love Exit Music for a Film deeply and Paranoid Android is one of my favourite songs ever. It does annoy me slightly that Radiohead consider themselves too hip to go full on progressive. Paranoid Android hints at what they could achieve in that genre. I saw Radiohead live once. They were exemplary in their execution of the music but I just wasn't getting the vibe that many others seemed to be.

All in all they are probably regarded as the most significant band in the UK of the past 20 years. They are greatly admired artistically and Yorke writes enough commercial crossover tracks (Karma Police etc) to keep them relevant in the mainstream too.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

Thom Yorke just released his second solo album.. on Bittorrent of all places.

read article here: http://consequenceofsound.net/2014/...um-tomorrows-modern-boxes-through-bittorrent/


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> @Persephone The Dread, I was curious about the reception Radiohead generally gets in England, because usually great things can go different ways in their home-country, like they can be regarded as a national treasure, or they can have a more casual reception since they don't have that foreign appeal that people are prone to feeling about things that are from somewhere else. Like here in America The Beatles are deified, but I heard that they aren't quite as big in England relatively speaking. Is Radiohead generally considered among one of the best bands ever among the English media?


Whoever told you The Beatles weren't big in England was pulling your leg, national treasure doesn't come close, they are in our DNA 

Radiohead are massive here and have been since The Bends for people that know their music or OK Computer for the latecomers, definitely considered one of the best bands to come out of England amongst people that matter.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I like the songs "15 Step", "Videotape", "Little By Little". I don't know anything else by them & have never really been inclined to check out more


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Thedood said:


> Thom Yorke just released his second solo album.. on Bittorrent of all places.
> 
> read article here: http://consequenceofsound.net/2014/...um-tomorrows-modern-boxes-through-bittorrent/


Awesome thanks for the heads up! I really like the Easer so hopefully this one is similar, I'll probably download it tonight.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Thedood said:


> Thom Yorke just released his second solo album.. on Bittorrent of all places.
> 
> read article here: http://consequenceofsound.net/2014/...um-tomorrows-modern-boxes-through-bittorrent/


Thanks for this. Just loaded it on my iTunes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

On my third listen, and this is my review.

Musically, very close to The King Of Limbs. Almost a double album, with this being leftovers from those sessions. Very electronic, ambient, and weird, and a very huge leap forward from The Eraser (although I like that album a bit better, maybe it's because I've had it for longer.)

Not the album of the year, but definitely worth shelling out money for.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

**** yes @ this thread being brought back to life! Thanks @euphoria04

In Rainbows is so awesome, it's the only album aside from OK Computer where I truly like every song alot. (Even The Bends had a couple of "meh" songs, and I'm the weird guy that doesnt like "Motion Picture Soundtrack" On Kid A)

Always loved this In Rainbows song the most:






But lately I've been into this one big time!:


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

euphoria04 said:


> Happy to oblige
> 
> By the way, in skimming the thread, did I just see our boy @*crimeclub* hating on Kid A's greatest song?!


Yeah! He doesn't like it! Although to be fair, Idioteque is pretty different from the rest of Kid A, but for me, even when I first heard Kid A and hated it, I still loved Idioteque, lol. I don't like the last soung, Motion Picture Soundtrack at all, and that's one of their most loved songs, haha. I don't think Idioteque is the greatest Kid A song though (probably my second or third favorite, it *is* great), I think that title, in my opinion, has to go to:






This song has the unique ability to break my ****ing heart every single time I hear it, even though I've heard it a million times. It just gets me every time! ​


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I dunno why I never responded to that mention, I sometimes don't get notified though so maybe that's why, but mostly what the other people said about Radiohead in the UK. A lot of newer artists cite them as an influence. NME named them 'the most influential artist in music today' this year, so that probably tells you something lol.

With the Beatles I think a lot of younger people don't listen to them or think of them as among their personal favourite bands, but most people have a lot of respect for them and I guess they'd be up there with Elvis for the US really in terms of notoriety + influence on music.



Dre12 said:


> I know that this wasn't addressed to me but I will offer my thoughts as an Englishman.
> 
> The Beatles are fairly universally considered the greatest and most culturally significant band of all time in the UK. Along with Bowie, Floyd, Queen, Elton John, The Rolling Stones and Led Zep in the echelon of truly great British music acts. Bohemian Rhapsody and Imagine are often vaunted as the greatest songs ever written.
> 
> ...


Really? That is kind of funny! They've inspired a fair bit of Porcupine Tree's work, they cite them and Tool as major influences for their In Absentia album, and they actually outright reference The Bends album in one of their songs on another album:






(I know you said in another thread you were meaning to get into Porcupine Tree's music, so if you haven't listened to any yet don't listen to this, I don't think it should be your first song.  unless you didn't say that, and I'm getting you confused with someone else in which case ignore this.)

@Thedood I really love that song (How to disappear completely,) it's one of my favourites by them.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Finallyyy, they're almost done with the new album.

http://www.digitaltrends.com/music/radiohead-mixing-ninth-studio-album/

But unfortunately I'm betting that with all their side projects this thing won't see the light of day until next year, unless it somehow gets leaked.

In the article (and in others) Yorke say's their sound for the next album will be going in a new direction with new technology (interested...) but they'll also be incorporating some of their old sound as well (shut your Brit mouth and take my money!!).

So that should be cool.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey crimeclub. Radiohead suck.


----------



## Howlinwolf69 (Nov 10, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Favorite albums in order...go.
> 
> Kid A
> The Bends
> ...


Radiohead is my favorite band and I hope we get more albums out of them. I got to see them live in 2012, it was a religious experience.

1. Amnesiac
2.In Rainbows
3.Kid A
4. HTTT
5. King of Limbs
6.O.K. Computer
7. The Bends
8. Pablo Honey

The only only ones I don't absolutely love are Pablo Honey and The Bends. There are some good tracks on The Bends though. Pablo Honey is garbage though. Lol. I will say that King of Limbs from the basement is vastly superior to the studio album. If it were technically an album it just might have my #1 spot.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

scooby said:


> Hey crimeclub. Radiohead suck.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Howlinwolf69 said:


> Radiohead is my favorite band and I hope we get more albums out of them. I got to see them live in 2012, it was a religious experience.
> 
> 1. Amnesiac
> 2.In Rainbows
> ...


Our lists are nearly opposite haha. And I totally agree about From the Basement for KoL, it's such a chill recording of that album.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

sometimes i still like some of their songs but seeing them doing live performances seems kind of embarassing somehow. i see them at best as a good rock band but i don't think they ever quite managed to embrace what it takes to make decent electronic music. i guess i have ultra high expectations of them because some of their older work was very emotionally charged for me, but i kinda expect them to be better as well because they basically have an infinite recording budget. 

tom dances like a senile dildo. oh lemme see what else...the persistent gloominess of their music over their career strikes me as either insincere or else, just plainly sh!t. if i was in radiohead i would have written a few songs about how great haribo is or how nice it is to not be from america and still have a 4skin. 

i dont like the way phil selway hits the hi-hat

i dont think thom knows why he sings anymore

i kinda like their bassists face

oh dyou know what would be interesting, i reckon if radiohead had any balls they'd do a collaboration with noel gallagher. 

all the above not withstanding they are the people most directly responsible for the existence of pyramid song and some other tracks which are truly worthy additions to the human artistic legacy. i guess its no small feat to make even one track like that, i just find it hard to understand when artists can bear to release mediocre stuff. :[


/stream of guff


----------



## Howlinwolf69 (Nov 10, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Our lists are nearly opposite haha. And I totally agree about From the Basement for KoL, it's such a chill recording of that album.


Man, this is a tough list to make. It's like choosing between your kids. Lol. It surprised me, when I discovered that "Amnesiac" was my most listened to Radiohead album. Then I thought, man what an album. With tracks like, "Pyramid Song", "I Might Be Wrong", "Knives Out", "Like Spinning Plates", and probably my favorite and most unique track, "Life in a Glasshouse". With Thom singing over New Orleans style jazz. Love it. My emotions are different every time I hear one of their songs. The only track I really don't like on "Amnesiac" is the pointless remix of the great "Kid A" track "Morning Bell".


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

deeee ra deeee daaaaa
deeee ra deeee daaaaa aaaaa aaaaaaaah
i feel my luck could change


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

In other breaking news: radiohead are to cover chim chim a ree from Mary poppins.


Chiiiim Chiiiim aaaaaa reeeeee
Chiiiim chiiiim aaaaaaa reeeeee
This time
I feel my luck could change
(And then thin Yorker does some cheeky chappy dick van **** side to side dancing)


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

^










'owdeeee guvnor amma friq amma weerdo


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^No clue what you said, looks like 'weirdo' at the end. But I love that video, Yorke's eccentricities are part of the fun.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I enjoy their progressive sounds, looking forward to the album. Already been spoiled this year with hand. Cannot. Erase.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Radiohead is okay. Not too bad, but also not that great.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> ^No clue what you said, looks like 'weirdo' at the end.


in plain english: "howdy governor i'm a freak i'm a weirdo"

but anyway,


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

OH NO NOT THE BEES NOT THE BEEEEESSS AAAARAHRHGAHAARHGHAASDRRRRR


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

1. OK Computer
2. The Bends
3. In Rainbows
4. Kid A
5. Amnesiac 
6. Hail to the Thief
7. Pablo Honey
8. The King of Limbs (Love Codex though)

The top 4 albums there are all probably in my top 10 favourite albums of all time so it wasn't an easy decision. Went for OK at the top because there truly isn't a song on the album I'd skip (maybe Fitter Happier on occasion but generally it just adds to the flavour) 

The Bends is what got me into Radiohead and even though I don't listen to it as much as OK, Kid A or In Rainbows, I still know that if I had but 10 seconds to jump from a moving bus before it got cubed by a fierce wrecking ball crane driven by a bloody-thirsty yet very tired Miley Cyrus, and I only had time to grab two of those four albums before I become two-dimensional, I'd take OK and The Bends. 

Top 10 favourite tracks if I had to average up my sentiment:

1. Exit Music (for a film)
2. Paranoid Android
3. Street Spirit (fade out)
4. Reckoner
5. Fake Plastic Trees
6. How to Disappear Completely
7. Everything in its Right Place
8. All I Need
9. Creep (Not even Thom will stop me forever holding this song in glory)
10. Black Star


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

1. In rainbows
2. Hail to the thief
3. Ok computer
4. The King of limbs
5. Amnesiac
6. Kid A
7. Pablo honey
8. The bends
:yes


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Radiohead is more than likely the band chosen to do the new Bond theme for Spectre, but nothing official has been revealed. Director Sam Mendes said the song has already been recorded, and it's also worth mentioning that both he and Daniel Craig are big Radiohead fans, so I'm betting it is Radiohead.

http://www.billboard.com/articles/n...r-to-record-spectre-theme-after-suspicious-uk

The Spectre trailer looks awesome and knowing that Radiohead will do some of the music makes me even more excited to see the movie.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> ehh not really a fan, i only like like two of their songs. im bored though so feel free to recommend me some of their songs and ill give them a listen


what are the songs you like?


----------



## indiscipline (May 24, 2015)

I love Kid A and The Bends but weirdly enough OK Computer does absolutely nothing for me. I appreciate the level of ambition and I like the attention to detail production-wise but I just can't get into the songs. 

How to Disappear Completely in particular breaks my heart anyway. I adore it, but I'm not gonna listen to it. It bums me out.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> High and dry & creep
> 
> I kinda take it back tho, don't recommend me anything cos I find their music depressing lol


Yeah all the ones I would have recommended are pretty depressing haha, it's perfect night time music, I can't listen to Radiohead during the day.



indiscipline said:


> I love Kid A and The Bends but weirdly enough OK Computer does absolutely nothing for me. I appreciate the level of ambition and I like the attention to detail production-wise but I just can't get into the songs.
> 
> How to Disappear Completely in particular breaks my heart anyway. I adore it, but I'm not gonna listen to it. It bums me out.


'How to Disappear Completely' is my all time favorite RH song. Also 'Everything in it's right place' and then Kid A's last song 'Motion Picture Soundtrack' the epitome of the phrase 'hauntingly beautiful', I freaking love the album Kid A (dislike the song though lol) And yeah OK Computer doesn't do very much for me either, but I recognize the merit though.


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

just watching that lotus flower vid oh god i wish he would die


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> checked out some of their tracks on spotify, my goodness I could feel my happiness slowly drain away from me


I know you have good headphones, put them on tonight and listen to this song. Do it.


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

*This Is What You Get*

What's the name of that one song by Radiohead, where in the video that guy is being chased by a car like real slow...and the lead singer is saying "this is what...you get"?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

darkangelrebekah7 said:


> What's the name of that one song by Radiohead, where in the video that guy is being chased by a car like real slow...and the lead singer is saying "this is what...you get"?


"Karma Police" the song is ok, but that 2 minute outro is amazing.


----------



## Folded Edge (Mar 4, 2014)

Loved the 'TKOL RMX 1234567' upon its release. Marvelous remixes from current electronic artists of the time.


Oh yeah, their back cataloge is utter genius. Easily one of the most important bands of the last 20 years. Sadly only seen them live once.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Who? what? *wanders away*


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

kageri said:


> Who? what? *wanders away*


Are you trying to set me into a fiery ball of rage right now?


----------



## Alleviate Suffering (Jan 28, 2014)

Always been one of my favourite bands. I have a high tolerance for bands that other people think are "too depressing" although I admit the song _Street Spirit (Fade Out)_ is one I find difficult to listen to; there is something about the music/lyrics combination in that song that really screws with my brain. Anyway this is how I would rank their albums.

1. The Bends
2. In Rainbows
3. OK Computer
4. Kid A
5. Hail to the Thief
6. Amnesiac
7. Pablo Honey
8. King of Limbs

I have only listened to King of Limbs once so perhaps I am being unfair, but it seemed like such a disappointment after In Rainbows which is incredibly beautiful.

Here's a couple of great Radiohead songs that I think may be unreleased so could have passed people by Lift and True Love Waits.


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

it's been awhile since i've listened to all of radiohead albums. is it me, or is thom yorke vocals quite hard to comprehend? oh well, i don't pay much attention to vocals in rock music in general


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

I don't really know much about radiohead except the song "Creep" but yesterday I saw this: 




They're really good.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

I previously described in this thread the two albums I would latch upon should In Rainbows, The Bends, OK Computer and Kid A be in my vicinity but I could only gather two. I've changed my mind. It's OK and In Rainbows now, sorry Bends. I love ya, I'll always love ya, but In Rainbows mate...


----------



## eyesawewe (Sep 16, 2015)

OK computer and kid A are perfect albums, house of cards is a super beautiful later song don't remember the album. I like amnesiac a lot too


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

New Radiohead album........tomorrow...hhhwhat??

Those strings are pure Johnny Greenwood goodness.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

eyesawewe said:


> OK computer and kid A are perfect albums, house of cards is a super beautiful later song don't remember the album. I like amnesiac a lot too


In Rainbows was the album.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Damn I can't stop listening to that new song, I can't wait to hear it in my car. I'm glad they're veering away from the King of Limbs sounds, at least according to this song. K of L is a good album but I don't need two of them after this long of a wait.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Not quite digging the latest Radiohead album, A Heart Shaped Pool, I like the two singles, but I'm pretty underwhelmed by the rest of the album. Not quite as melodic as I'd prefer, also I really like when they get a little more electronic. It really just seems more like it should have been a Thom Yorke solo album imo.

For those that bought it what are your thoughts?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never listened to an album by them and I only know a select few tracks but of those the ones I like I love them wholly. "Little By Little"
being an example


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Not quite digging the latest Radiohead album, A Heart Shaped Pool, I like the two singles, but I'm pretty underwhelmed by the rest of the album. Not quite as melodic as I'd prefer, also I really like when they get a little more electronic. It really just seems more like it should have been a Thom Yorke solo album imo.
> 
> For those that bought it what are your thoughts?


First of all not a huge Radiohead fan in that they have a large back catalogue and I haven't listened to most of it, but I've heard a bunch of songs from most of their albums (via YouTube etc,) that I really like. I own two of their albums that I bought way back as a teenager for the songs Creep and Street Spirit respectively (cause I used to buy albums for singles lol.)

I liked that album a lot, it actually managed to inspire me to try making digital music just after it came out (emphasis on try lol.) Obviously not single handedly, but final push maybe at the time. Though admittedly, that was mostly the track Daydreaming (also Glass Eyes.)

I like the version of True Love waits a lot, Glass Eyes, The Numbers, Decks Dark, Tinker Tailor (rest of title here.)

Also the title is A Moon Shaped Pool 

But then I do like Thom Yorke's solo stuff, and his solo performances of some Radiohead songs:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> The only cds I own are The Bends and Pablo Honey (because I used to buy albums just for a single.. single lol) and I haven't heard all their material but I think based on number of songs, I like OK Computer and Hail to the thief best, then Kid A and The Bends. The only song I remember liking on Pablo Honey was Creep.


I would probably swap Kid A (favs = Kid A, Everything in it's right place, how to disappear completely, Idioteque) and Hail to the Thief around (favs = Where I End and You Begin, there there, and I haven't heard most of that album) by probably I mean definitely, maybe I messed up the order when posting that in the first place though thinking about it.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

They played my favourite Portishead song.








crimeclub said:


> Not quite digging the latest Radiohead album, A Heart Shaped Pool, I like the two singles, but I'm pretty underwhelmed by the rest of the album. Not quite as melodic as I'd prefer, also I really like when they get a little more electronic. It really just seems more like it should have been a Thom Yorke solo album imo.
> 
> For those that bought it what are your thoughts?


I felt similarly about it. I mostly just liked the singles. Daydreaming took a while to grow on me, but it's probably one of my favourite Radiohead songs now. Not a bad album, but just all right. I like most of their other albums quite a bit more.


----------



## the antisocial butterfly (Sep 2, 2016)

Radiohead are my fave band without a doubt

I liked A Moon-Shaped Pool, maybe because I associate it with some really good memories. Daydreaming is one of my favourite songs by them. It's a nice album to have on in the background to something, and best listened to as a whole I think.

I also second the person who said their basement stuff is good. I absolutely love it. Some of my favourites are:


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> First of all not a huge Radiohead fan in that they have a large back catalogue and I haven't listened to most of it, but I've heard a bunch of songs from most of their albums (via YouTube etc,) that I really like. I own two of their albums that I bought way back as a teenager for the songs Creep and Street Spirit respectively (cause I used to buy albums for singles lol.)
> 
> I liked that album a lot, it actually managed to inspire me to try making digital music just after it came out (emphasis on try lol.) Obviously not single handedly, but final push maybe at the time. Though admittedly, that was mostly the track Daydreaming (also Glass Eyes.)
> 
> ...


I do like True Love Waits on the album, mainly due to the fact that back in 2004-ish that was our favorite song to play in between songs when my friends and I were jamming in our sh*tty little band.

My problem with the new album is partially due to selfishness because I keep wanting Radiohead to go more electronic, and then also due to being worried that Radiohead (excluding Johnny Greenwood) might be entering into "We can do no wrong" territory, like when a film director gets so famous and worshipped that he has nothing but 'yes men' around him. But regardless, I can't really complain much considering they've provided me 20 years of great music, I put them on the same level as Led Zep and The Beatles.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

the antisocial butterfly said:


> I also second the person who said their basement stuff is good. I absolutely love it. Some of my favourites are:


I could do without King of Limbs, but the basement version is fantastic.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is probably my favourite live track of theirs from The Basement ones:








crimeclub said:


> I do like True Love Waits on the album, mainly due to the fact that back in 2004-ish that was our favorite song to play in between songs when my friends and I were jamming in our sh*tty little band.
> 
> My problem with the new album is partially due to selfishness because I keep wanting Radiohead to go more electronic, and then also due to being worried that Radiohead (excluding Johnny Greenwood) might be entering into "We can do no wrong" territory, like when a film director gets so famous and worshipped that he has nothing but 'yes men' around him. But regardless, I can't really complain much considering they've provided me 20 years of great music, I put them on the same level as Led Zep and The Beatles.


Yeah, I get that, I haven't been following them as closely so don't have the same investment perhaps. Most bands would have broken up before 30+ years tbf. I'm hoping I can see them live before they do, but I don't want to go to a really big concert to see them and their last shows at a smaller venue in London (three days there in a row,) all sold out in around 20 minutes so there's probably little chance :') at least in the UK.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

I would go to a Radiohead concert, they never came to Turkey though.

My rankings: Kid A(it also has the best album cover) > OK Computer > A Moon Shaped Pool > Amnesiac = In Rainbows = The Bends > the rest



the antisocial butterfly said:


> I liked A Moon-Shaped Pool, maybe because I associate it with some really good memories.


Same.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I didn't even know they have a new album until I past by a local venue and saw their name displayed on the venue's giant billboard. 

I never saw them live. But I did saw Atoms for Peace a long time ago and it was pretty cool. I had no clue then Flea from Chili Peppers was the bassist. It was a surprise for me. :lol


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Interesting. My two favorite bands.


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Kid A was always my favorite one.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

I didn't listen to all radiohead's albums, so my list is that following

1. Ok Computer
2. In Rainbows
3. Kid A
4. A Moon Shaped Pool
5. The Bends
6. Amnesiac
7. Pablo Honey
8. the ones I didn't listen to yet...


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

I currently own ok computer and kid a. Both very good ones, but i think i like kid A better. I think ok computer has some better songs that i really like, but it also has a lot that are misses for me. Kid a almost every song is interesting and atmospheric. Looking for another album to add. Does anyone have a recommendation? I like their experiemental stuff, but i also love the grungier songs


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Saw this recently on YouTube:


----------



## abiologicalblunder (Dec 22, 2017)

Random favourite songs (order varies based on my mood):

1. Lucky
2. Street Spirit
3. Bulletproof I Wish I Was
4. Codex
5. Nude (acoustic Version)


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

My favourite songs in no specific order:

No Surprises
Paranoid Android
Subterranean Homesick Alien
The National Anthem
Faust Arp
Daydreaming
My Iron Lung
Creep
Karma Police
Optimistic
Idioteque


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

They did a cover of my favourite New Order song (and it might have been my favourite Joy Division song if there was a quality studio recording of it).


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I just realized Kid A was released 20 years ago this year.

This isn't the best song off the album but damn I love it, it's so warm, nostalgic, and yes very f***ing depressing lol


----------

